# Hi I'm New!



## autumn (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello all. I just started Mike's tapes and had a few questions! First, are they effective if you fall asleep early on EVERY time? Secondly, what happens if you miss a day on the schedule? My husband and kids aren't being very good about giving me undisturbed time to listen. I'm thinking of taking them to work to listen to on my lunch break.I am sick of being sick! I sure hope these work!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Autumn and WELCOME !!!







Firstly, it is totally fine if you fall asleep every time - many of us have! If you look in your booklet of FAQ, you will see it addressed there - also go to the website: www.ibscds.com for more info on this, or the Compilation thread here on this forum as well.Secondly, also in your booklet, you can miss a day on the schedule, but go back and relisten to the day/s where you left off and proceed from there.You may want to consider to have your hubby listen to CD 4 - it explains IBS and what you are going through, and how important it is for him and those in your family/friends to be as loving and supportive as they can. The sessions are only 1/2 hour a day- many people listen at bedtime, so hopefully that would be a time where they are all resting anyway.You could do them at your lunch break, provided you have a place where you won't be disturbed and you can be totally safe and relaxed and not bothered - so that would depend upon your ability to find a room alone for the full 1/2 hour. Many people who do the program in the middle of the day or morning find it like a "power nap" and are energized for the day.There are lots of people who were helped by the program - the majority of people who use them have had help. Some see results in a few weeks, others months later, it all depends upon how severe your IBS is, how long you have had it, and if you have other health issues or stressors in your life. The program works on the most pressing areas needed first. Look at the trials results also, and you will see how others like yourself have been helped for over 20 IBS and related symptoms.Take a peek at the success stories here, and also on the website above for more information,and encouragement, and always feel free to ask questions and for support as needed!Enjoy your journey and the very best to you!







Take care. ~ Marilyn~ Helping Mike to help others. ~


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Autumn,I'm glad you're listening to the tapes. I've found them to be the most helpful of anything I've tried. I had a setback a year or two after I had listened to them and then after coming back for support I relistened to a couple sessions as suggested and found that relief again right away. I'm only sorry I didn't do that sooner!!







When I first did the tapes I used to have one day a week that I was going to my mother-in-law's and had a tough time listening without being interrupted. What I did was go to a recreation center near her house on my way home (it was very safe and quiet there) to listen to the tape. That way I didn't miss out on a day.Best wishes! Barbara


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Autumn and Welcome







I fell asleep everytime... "no worries".I used to listen at bedtime. I found it the best time to be uninterrupted. I did use a walkman though and I think that helped me.Everyone is different, so do whatever is best for you. In the vernacular, as long as you are following the schedule.. ya just can't "mess" this up. Enjoy! And let us know how you are faring.BQ


----------

